# Suprise Girl



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Well i bred my feeder black doe to my black tan buck, as i had someone who wanted a pair of pet mice i kept back 2. I was expecting blacks or black and tans. I know dad carrys astrex and mum could also carry it along with blue and siamses (both her parents carry them) but i got a suprise


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Purrdy little one!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you its a shame she allready has a home waiting for her or i would keep her. I didnt know dad carryed pink eyes but mums great granddad had them so i guess it must of been quietly passed down.


----------

